#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  >  特報:萌獸軍團團長揭開神秘面紗!!

## 楓狼

想看看萌獸軍團團長的神秘面紗麻??

想目睹眼睛瞬間眼殘的效果麻??

如果想看請往下移XD





















好丟臉阿

----------


## 鎧伊‧薩

嗚喔!!!我眼睛壞了 (被拖走....

果然照片跟本人差很多~~~~

(XD 我死...)

很好看=ˇ=

----------


## 小龍

團長，不會丟臉阿!!
很帥阿^^~
而且是眼鏡全框的，呵呵~(謎:就這樣嗎??

----------


## 夜冥貓妖‧晏

咦‥‥一段時間後，楓你又長胖啦￣▽￣???(抱頭保護)

過然有自信的人才敢貼上來@@"

----------


## 鎧伊‧薩

> 咦‥‥一段時間後，楓你又長胖啦￣▽￣???(抱頭保護)
> 
> 過然有自信的人才敢貼上來@@"


聽 貓晏這麼說 我才發現..還真的長胖了XD(炸飛...

要是我有相機就好了(泣...

----------


## 南田功二

有變嗎還是跟之前一樣可愛啊=ˇ=+十
來抱一下(/=ˇ=)/

----------


## 蝕狼

小楓貼了阿~~~

跟我想像的不一樣耶=ˇ=好成熟哦~(謎:你到底把他想成什麼樣子= =?)

果然大家開始把照片貼上來了阿~一▽一

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

不才覺得上次見到本人時比較胖啊=w="(被滅)

話說不才是超不上像那一型，
所以看到小楓這張照片其實滿羨慕的說=w="

----------


## M.S.Keith

> 不才覺得上次見到本人時比較胖啊=w="(被滅)
> 
> 話說不才是超不上像那一型，
> 所以看到小楓這張照片其實滿羨慕的說=w="



二姐騙獸@@~(指)

感覺小楓有點變瘦的說~
來~哥哥抱一下~(炸飛)

----------


## 楓狼

我...我沒有變胖...

那是嬰兒肥嬰兒肥

不要懷疑那是嬰兒肥>口<

----------


## 妤

上次參加FF8時就有見過小楓了
小楓很可愛阿XD

----------


## 里德-牙狼神

這就是小楓嗎?!
好可愛喔!!
願意給我抱一個嗎^^?(炸

----------


## 彌星-帆

我喜歡有點肉肉的 看起來很好吃(炸

還不錯嘛 幹麻現在才貼出來呢XD?

----------


## 北極雪狼

寶貝好帥的說~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 嘿嘿~~~~ 哇哈哈哈哈哈～～～（又一次笑的白癡裝）

----------


## 野

小楓好可愛呀XD"
看起來好好捏...(捏

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

> 我喜歡有點肉肉的 看起來很好吃(炸
> 
> 還不錯嘛 幹麻現在才貼出來呢XD?


楓：因為人家會害羞(羞)
(弁天下一秒慘遭重擊，倒地不起出局OTZ)

這張看起來真的有那麼肉嗎=w="
或許是胖子看多了，
覺得小楓這種身材在現今社會中算萬幸了。(被巴)

----------


## M.S.Keith

> 這張看起來真的有那麼肉嗎=w="
> 或許是胖子看多了，
> 覺得小楓這種身材在現今社會中算萬幸了。(被巴)



只要別像我這樣就好了= ="(倒)

----------


## 布雷克

太可愛了吧XD

雖然我是有看過啦,只是那張很模糊

現在覺得更喜歡楓狼了^^

----------


## 漣漪月影

小楓真面目看到!!!
原來長這樣~
嬰兒肥也是很可愛的~
呵呵~

----------


## 彌星-帆

> 楓：因為人家會害羞(羞)
> (弁天下一秒慘遭重擊，倒地不起出局OTZ)
> 
> 這張看起來真的有那麼肉嗎=w="
> 或許是胖子看多了，
> 覺得小楓這種身材在現今社會中算萬幸了。(被巴)



也沒有說很肉啊，只是覺得沒有肉不行(炸

----------


## 夜冥貓妖‧晏

我已經快處碰到"微胖"邊緣了‥‥
正在實施減肥計畫‥‥@@"

楓放心～是確實是嬰兒"臉"!!
萌才上道￣▽￣~
PS：你照片上好像有天使光~!!(什麼呀~!! )

----------


## 楓狼

> 楓：因為人家會害羞(羞)
> (弁天下一秒慘遭重擊，倒地不起出局OTZ)
> 
> 這張看起來真的有那麼肉嗎=w="
> 或許是胖子看多了，
> 覺得小楓這種身材在現今社會中算萬幸了。(被巴)


御櫻姊姊~說話好毒喔...(倒地)

反正...我是嬰兒臉(套晏晏的話)

不是肥~誰在說我肥~我...我自尊心會受創...

好歹...好歹我肉肉的看起來比較好吃(什麼阿)

還有晏晏...那不是天使光~那是萌之光阿~~

----------


## 彌星-帆

> 御櫻姊姊~說話好毒喔...(倒地)
> 
> 反正...我是嬰兒臉(套晏晏的話)
> 
> 不是肥~誰在說我肥~我...我自尊心會受創...
> 
> 好歹...好歹我肉肉的看起來比較好吃(什麼阿)
> 
> 還有晏晏...那不是天使光~那是萌之光阿~~


所以我才說好吃啊
改天給吃一下吧(炸

你不肥 只是骨架大 XD

----------


## 銀星‧狼肯

年輕真好(何?)
不對...應該說看起來年輕真好YTZ\


這張照片看起來比較成熟說
在FF8的印象中小楓還蠻稚氣的


二姐羨慕是因為這樣可以扮正太(遭滅)

----------


## 軒轅．赤那

嘎~小楓FF8是正太氣息呀~~(爆

----------


## 山風

團長...你...你...根本長的一樣可愛嘛>w<!!(屁啦
來~給我抱抱\˙ˇ˙/(被炸飛

----------


## 獨

小楓哥....
來吧!!.

給我捏一捏吧!!!!!
(飛撲過去)

----------


## 雷諾-洛爾米特

-_- ..........

你也可愛過頭了吧。那你就當可愛教主！！！！！！！！（炸）

-_,-+ 很可愛.不過的確是有點胖了.稍微瘦一些就是我夜襲的目標了.

----------


## Totem‧T

比想像中可愛阿~
不過看不出來有一百七
而且是個超樂觀派的耶...
有點鬱鬱的...

----------


## ExD

不會眼殘啦~~

很符合我對你的印象呀 一開始的塑造形象你做的多完美呀

我在說什麼呀XD?

----------


## 幼熊

你的胖(嬰兒肥    可以說是可愛的>v<

----------

